
µBlock – The Most Efficient Ad Blocker Browser Addon Focused on Performance - meowmixmeow
http://comptutor.me/2015/01/31/ublock/
======
NeutronBoy
Previous discussion, without the blog-spam

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8916103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8916103)

------
MichaelTieso
I've switched from Adblock Plus to µBlock and there's been a significant
difference in performance. I'm a huge fan and much simpler to use.

~~~
benguild
Nice. I’ve been having some issues with Adblock breaking a lot of websites, so
I guess I’ll give this a try.

------
neverminder
I like the fact that it doesn't make exceptions for sites that fit "Acceptable
ads criteria", I'm looking at you, Adblock plus.

------
pmontra
Does it have something equivalent to Adblock's element hiding helper? I'm
using it a lot to hide useless (to me) parts of websites or ads in disguise.
Alternatively, is there a FF extension similar to it? Thanks.

~~~
logn
If it's not in the Mozilla directory, install from GitHub:
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/releases](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/releases)

It can do element hiding. Right-click any element and select "Block Element".

~~~
dingaling
"UBlock cannot be installed because it is not compatible with Firefox 35.0"

That was trying with version 0.8.6.0.

unfortunately all my machines are now on FF 35

~~~
logn
That's odd. Both 0.8.6.0 and 0.8.5.7 work for me on FF 35. And they allow up
to FF 39:
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/blob/master/platform/firef...](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/blob/master/platform/firefox/install.rdf)

------
conqrr
I love Ublock...can find significant improvement on my 4gb Ram Laptop.

